# Adiviná donde está... (III)



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Juegos inflables....


:lol: Felicitaciones por el nuevo bar!!! se comieron todo ya?? mejor, porque yo estoy a dieta, mandenme unas lechugas con limon para mi:lol:


----------



## Santi92 (Aug 12, 2008)

Circo Kroner. Avenida Italia y Mariscala, donde otrora estaba _Quique Gavilán_ —se le pianta un lagrimón—.











.


----------



## espectro (Jan 24, 2007)

^^ En la rambla es.


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

A mi me suena a shopping punta carretas o montevideo shopping desde el estacionamiento.


----------



## Ger_man (Jun 10, 2009)

Santi92 said:


> Circo Kroner. Avenida Italia y Mariscala, donde otrora estaba _Quique Gavilán_ —se le pianta un lagrimón—.


Pa, yo también me quebré con el recuerdo de Quique Gavilán, nunca fui, siempre pasé pasaba por la puerta, me quedé con las ganas de entrar. hno:

Yo pensé que después de la semana de turismo se habían ido todos esos circos berretas que andan en la vuelta.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

SebaFun said:


> A mi me suena a shopping punta carretas o montevideo shopping desde el estacionamiento.



Bueno, desde el estacionamiento no, no? el estacionamiento esta en el piso o a lo sumo tiene una pequeñisima altura y esto esta bien picado, no es un circo creo, solo unos juegos inflables,y esta sacado desde el piso 25 del Sheraton, asi que Seba...proceda a subir lo suyo!


----------



## Ger_man (Jun 10, 2009)

Ahhh, pero qué cogote que tiene el amigo 360, mirá vos por dónde anda, a ver cuándo nos invita eh!


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

y.. VIO COMO ES....


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

*Facil facil:*









Suerte que habia ganado en la primera partida que participo en este bar, la dieta me aclaró las neuronas:lol::lol::banana:


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Si le digo que para mi es la ventana y cortinas del Sheraton, del ballroom...


----------



## Ger_man (Jun 10, 2009)

Ni idea, quiero alguna pista.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Seba!!! Te dije mil veces que las fotos que sacabas de mi casa no las podías publicar sin mi permiso!!!


:lol::lol::lol::lol:



.


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

^^:lol::lol:
AYYYYYY PERDON!!!!!









Bueno, en realidad no es la casa de tatito....



uruguay360 said:


> Si le digo que para mi es la ventana y cortinas del Sheraton, del ballroom...


Si le digo que no?


----------



## espectro (Jan 24, 2007)

el victoria plaza


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Piso 25 del Radisson, puede ser, me parecen un poco grnades, pero uno tampoco anda fijandose en las cortinas, pero puede ser si... escuchemos que dice el gato...:lol:


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Bueno, esta pulseada peleadisima y cercana la ganó el señor!!!!!!.....






espectro!!! porque si fuera el radisson no se encontraria al costado norte de la calle colonia y estaria mas hacia 18 de julio.










Tu turno gabo...


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Bueno... que pasó acá?? Ale te toca desde el viernes de noche... se nos enfrió el boliche todo el finde!!!

Vamoooooooo!!! Donde está la gente??? Uruguay, Larobi, Emilio, German, Seba, Santi... no me dejen solo el mostrador!!! :lol::lol::lol:


.


----------



## Ger_man (Jun 10, 2009)

Tatito no se sienta solo ahí aguantando el mostrador, habemos otros en la vuelta, el problema es que los días han estado lindos y muchos sacamos la sillita para afuera mientras esperamos que el amigo espectro aparezca.


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡Es - pec - trooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

¿dónde estás? ¡¡Mirá que nos enojamos si no aparecés a poner la foto para jugar!! :lol:

(gente: habría que poner una deadline, no les parece? Si hoy no aparece ... sugiero que el lunes el primero que tenga algo, lo suba para poder jugar ...)


----------



## espectro (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^No es falta de voluntad el fin de no me conecte y ahora en el trabajo estan bloqueados los programas para subri imagenes


----------



## espectro (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## espectro (Jan 24, 2007)

facil muy facil, pero larobi no lo sacará :lol:


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Edit.-


----------



## espectro (Jan 24, 2007)

^^que pasó? bandido saliste rajando....... te da miedo? :lol:


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Jejeje... no no... posteamos juntos y habia puesto una adivinanza porque habias dicho que no tenias imagenes ahi... por eso lo borré.


.


----------



## espectro (Jan 24, 2007)

bueno tirá entonces jajajaa
donde está?


----------



## Ger_man (Jun 10, 2009)

Pa, ni idea dónde puede estar, lo único similar que se me viene a la mente es que pueda ser el estadio Trócoli en el Cerro.


----------



## espectro (Jan 24, 2007)

^^You ´re right boy, El estadio de cerro. 

hay que poner cosas de Av. Italia al norte así los que protestan no descubren


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

espectro said:


> facil muy facil, pero larobi no lo sacará :lol:


You're right, my dear! Me imaginé que era un club por el tipo de propaganda, pero nunca entré al Troccoli. Solamente lo conozco por afuera: inolvidable el trabajo de Leopoldo Nóvoa, ahora muy descuidado.


----------



## Ger_man (Jun 10, 2009)

Me extraña araña como ha decaído el número de victorias de expertos en este juego como Larobi, Tatito, Emilio, uruguay360, etc. ¿Qué está pasando? A ver si mejoran porque sino les paso el trapo a todos juntos  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Veamos si se reivindican y alguien adivina dónde está la siguiente ave:


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

opción 1) Ciudad Vieja
opción 2) 8 de octubre


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

¡¡¡Extraño a Uruguay360 y a Emilio!!! 

opción 3) Palacio Heber


----------



## Ger_man (Jun 10, 2009)

^^ Ya te estaba por bochar las opciones que habías tirado hasta que vi tu último comentario, efectivamente es el Palacio Heber, también conocido como el Museo del Gaucho y la Moneda.


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

¡¡¡Opa!!! Gané ... Bueno, ahí va mi acertijo:


----------



## Ger_man (Jun 10, 2009)

¿Ciudad Vieja?


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

No, no está en Ciudad Vieja ...

(frío, frío ... como c... de pingüino :lol


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Pocitos??


.


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Nop ... No es Pocitos, no es Ciudad Vieja ... aléjense del mar, little babies ...


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Camino Maldonado??


.


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

¡¡Ganó!! Camino Maldonado, creo que la esquina Venecia, es pasando Libia. Es la Parroquia Santísima Trinidad. Al lado del liceo 58, donde yo trabajo. Es una parroquia hermosísima, de Isola y Armas. Ya posteo la foto de todo el portal. Dale, andá buscando algo para el juego ...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Lo que es yo no la sacaba ni mañana, pero eso si...ya tengo una idea para un hilo y le puedo poner 6 o 7 posts todos distintos,,,te imaginas de que serian Tatito?


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

^^ Mmmmm... de que serían... monumentos?? edificios históricos?? carteles?? 


.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Dale Germannnnnn... no te hagas el falto de tiempoooooo... que necesitamos jugadores aplicados!!! Te estamos esperando :gunz: :guns1: :crazy:



.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Pah!! con esos muñequitos esperandolo, con razon se demora !!!!


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Que buena toma señor... si alguna vez lo vi no lo recuero la verdad... pero mmmm... Pocitos??


.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

mnnno...Pocitos no, Tatito...


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

¿Parque Rodó?


----------



## espectro (Jan 24, 2007)

cordon? o palermo


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Palermo....no
Cordon...no
Parque Rodó...no
Un saludo cordiaaaallllll....


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Centro en calle uruguay, a eso me suena....


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Calle Uruguay dice ustedÉÉÉ caLLE uRUGUAY no....


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Pero si el centro??

Bueno, meto mas pua, calle mercedes o colonia:yes:


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Tres Cruces????


----------



## Santi92 (Aug 12, 2008)

Tiene pinta de estar, si no en Goes, La Comercial, Reducto o Villa Muñoz.

PD: Los relieves _Art Déco_ de la izquierda están excelentes.










.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Uruguay no te nos desaparezcassss 



.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Centro si... todo lo demas no...jejejej:banana::banana:


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Andes?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

No Seba, no es Andes pero es paralela.


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

100 Posts!!!!!!!


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Daleeeee ejje!!!!! Estoy nervioso jaja


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

¡¡¡No ESTÁS nervioso, SOS nervioso!!! ¡Tate quieto, cheeee! :lol:

Re fácil, no se pueden quejar ...


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Paaaa... sos peleadora... jejeje.

Montevideo??


.


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Todo bien con UruRodri, que es de Nacional como éu ... 

Sí, Tatito. Es en Montevideo


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

En algun spa ??????????????????


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

No, no es un spa ... pero es un lugar que tiene que ver con la buena vida, el placer ...


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

jejejej Todo bn :lol: :lol: Pista?? ajajajajajajaja recien diste una y yo pidiendote otra. :colgate:


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

no :lol: ... ¡qué festín se haría un psicólogo contigo! Mirá en lo que pensaste primero :lol: ...

Abra el abanico de placeres, amigo ...


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Lo del hotel ya lo saque edite la firma mira


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

(picarón y rapidito, borraste enseguida lo que pusiste jajajaja :lol::lol::lol


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Algun lugar que en el que den clases de yoga o algo de eso!!!!!! ejeje


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

jajaja ...

bueno, y se animan a decir algo???


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Pista? :angel:


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

me parece que otra vez los post se están desordenando ...

Nooooooo ... no es yoga. Me refiero a un placer conectado con algo más básico, pero en un lugar muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuy especial ...


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Iglesia??? No se  


Cuenta regresiva 3 post y llego a los 300


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

No, no, no, no, no, nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ...

Ayuda: es en la costa.


----------



## El Alemán (Nov 10, 2007)

Resturante Montecristo, Castillo Pittamiglio


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

^^ No me podes hacer esto estaba buscando una foto del castillo pittamiglio y vos salis y lo comentas jejeejejejeeej :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

¡¡¡¡Ganaste, Alemán ...!!! Y me refería - obviamente - al placer gastronómico ... Dale Alemán, es tu turno!!


----------



## El Alemán (Nov 10, 2007)

Se la dejo a Uru Rodri.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Nos hizo la Gran German !!!!!! noooooo!!!!hno:hno:


----------



## El Alemán (Nov 10, 2007)

Jajaja es que estaba tan nervioso el chico que me preocupaba que no subiera algo XD.

Yo no tengo ninguna foto en la pc porque la tuve que formatear, pero si 22:30 Uru Rodri no subio nada se la dejo al primero, no se puede cortar el juego.


----------



## Ger_man (Jun 10, 2009)

uruguay360 said:


> Nos hizo la Gran German !!!!!! noooooo!!!!hno:hno:


La boca se le haga a un lado... *¬¬

*No me hagas mala fama che, yo publico fotos, pasa que estoy en medio de parciales, esta semana tengo uno el miércoles y otro el viernes, entonces se complica para seguir el juego, vistesss como es.  :lol:


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Acá está el Restaurante Montecristo. ¡Excelente!


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Yo subiria una foto encantado para poder seguir jugando pero justo un tío mío que vive en Bucaramanga recibio la noticia que la tapiceria del barrio en que vive estaba de liquidacion y salio para alli, cuando estaba llegando lo atropello un omnibus (que alla no se llaman asi) , el resultado es que la viuda, mi tia politica, digamos, le contó a su hija Maria de las Mercedes que vive en Delaware, donde ahora mismo hay un calor de la misma m* , Maria de las Mercedes se agarró un tremenda impresión, se sintio mal y entonces no pudo venir a votar a las municipales aca, porque no sé si les conté que ella es austríaca pero nacionalizada uruguaya, como no iba a venir me llama para contarme de forma que suena el telefono me sobresalto y tiro el cafe con leche sobre el tintero que tengo en el escritorio, la p* que lo p* digo y me levanto rapidamente y ahi le emboco a la computadora quew cae sobre el empedrado y se parte al medio. (vos diras que hago con la compu sobre el empedrado, bue...esa es otra historia que con gusto le cuento si quieren, mientras esperamos que alguien suba algo). 

Uploaded with the Iphone 5500gb.

:banana::banana:


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

^^:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:



.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Bueno, era una bromita, para que no se enoje nadie subo una fotito, eso si... no me hagan contarles la historia del empedrado por favor y suban fotos.


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Troesma de Troesmas, Santo Patrono del Adiviná ... ¡admiro su sentido del humor! :lol::lol::lol:

Bueno, ni idea de qué es ni de dónde está. Digo lo de siempre, para romper el hielo ... ¡Ciudad Vieja!


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Te digo que vos le sacas filo a una pelota, eh? :lol: :lol: :lol:
Bue...no es Ciudad Vieja...


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Bueno bueno... me llamaron al orden... jejeje...

No es Ciudad Vieja... entonces debe estar en la Ciudad Nueva, no?? Seguro que le emboqué!!!

Ah... mas especifico?? mmmm... la Aguada??


.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Ciudad Nueva ... es correcto...
Aguada, no es correcto.
Todos Han pasado por ahí sin dudas, muchas veces.


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

El Alemán said:


> Se la dejo a Uru Rodri.


Gracias pero como ya me avia desconectado no pude perdon :bash:


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

perooo... que opina Don Rodrigo..dónde es esto que estamos buscando ???


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

^^ Jejeje :lol: Estoy pensando!!! jajaajajaj


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Paa me suena lo tengo loo tengo....


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Centro??


.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Centro no, tatito.
Pero Uru Rodri lo tieneeeee, decilo Rodrigo decilo !!!!


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo (Apr 8, 2009)

Muchachos, no lo duden: Monumento a Rivera frente a Tres Cruces


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Que haces vos fuera de los limites de la muralla?? cucha che!!! :lol::lol:
Bue...ta bien.. tenes razon, es asi nomas, son los bajorrelieves del escultor argentino José Fioravanti.
Esperamos con ansias lo suyo que es siempre bueno. O quiere que le cuente la historia de porque se me cayó la computadora al empedrado??


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo (Apr 8, 2009)

Estoy muy preocupado por el tema del empedrado, pero mientras lo cuentas les tiro una


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Yo diria Misiones entre Bavastro y la Bolsa de Valores.


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

¡¡¡¡¡Volviste, Emilio!!!!!!¡Qué bueno!  Se te extrañaba por aquí y por todo SkyscUY ...

Bonito CW. ¿Está en tu "zona liberada", la CV?


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo (Apr 8, 2009)

Absolutamente exacta su respuesta Sr. uruguay360. Con usted no se puede...











Larobi, vamos a tener que hacer otro hilo como este pero donde le prohibamos la entrada a Uruguay... nos deja chiquititos a su lado


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Dejese de jorobar!! Vean este a ver que les parece!!


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Emilio Rodrigo said:


> Absolutamente exacta su respuesta Sr. uruguay360. Con usted no se puede...
> 
> 
> 
> *Larobi, vamos a tener que hacer otro hilo como este pero donde le prohibamos la entrada a Uruguay... nos deja chiquititos a su lado *



¡¡Pero qué guach... este Uruguay!! Y sí, es el Troesma, sin dudas ... 

(del acertijo ni idea ... tiro un barrio ... ¿Parque Rodó?)


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

No Larobi, no es Parque rodó ...


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Paaa... llegue tarde a la del edificio vidriado de la CV... de todos modos no conocía la ubicación exacta... jejeje...

Este lo he visto... si te digo que esta por la calle Mercedes... ando muy errado??


.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

No estas nada errado, esta , efectivamente por la calle Mercedes, alguna precision mas? esquina?


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Yo diría entonces que Mercedes entre Rondeau y Cuareim... pegadito a la ORT... 


Por cierto... por lo que conocemos de sub-estaciones de UTE, en esta la verdad que se esmeraron en el frente...


.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Precisamente ahi maestro! Bueno , de hecho esta aparece en libros de arquitectura uruguauya, es posiblemente la mas bonita de todas, pero ojo, que hay varias bien lindas o aceptables, por lo menos, Comercio y Avda Italia, Estero Bellaco y 8 de Octubre, la de Ejido y Galicia, las estoy registrando todas (todas las que veo por lo menos..) Igual, UTE ha conseguido una gran unidad en todas las estaciones y subestaciones...estan todas o el 99% en un estado miserable. Siga usteeeeeeddddddddddd....


----------



## Ger_man (Jun 10, 2009)

Uhhhh, yo sabía dónde estaba la última imagen que publicó 360, lástima que llegué tarde.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

A ver si lo vieron por algún lado... 












.


----------



## Ger_man (Jun 10, 2009)

¿Centro o Ciudad Vieja?


----------



## espectro (Jan 24, 2007)

libertador...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Yo no lo vi por ningun lado, pero ni cerca... y bue ...centro, para cubrir mas posibilidades, no me acuerdo si alguien lo dijo..


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Centro si señores... las posibilidades de que mis "adivina" sean del Centro son como que las de Emilio sean de la Ciudad Vieja... digamos que entre un 60% y un 80%... jejeje.

Pues lo dicho... Ale, no esta por Libertador por no estas lejos... 


.


----------



## Ger_man (Jun 10, 2009)

¿Por Uruguay?


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Jejeje... es lo que yo digo, no se pueden dar pistas :lol::lol:

Por Uruguay si... el que me diga Uruguay y qué se lleva el premio... 


.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Paraguay?


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Asi es señor... técnicamente sería Uruguay y Libertador si tomamos en cuenta que está sobre la acera norte, y que la avenida Paraguay en esa esquian confluye desde el sur, pero te la voy a dar por buena... jejeje.

Ahi les paso las dos imagenes que tenia de pistas por si se les complicaba, al final salió facil... es el edificio donde estaba abajo hasta hace muy poco, la escuela de choferes del Automovil Club del Uruguay.




















.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

facil facil facil


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Y ...amistá ??


----------



## El_hereje (Apr 30, 2008)

Hospital Italiano?


Abrazos!


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Amigo hereje... es correctoooooo.
Suba una y no nos haga la Gran German, por favor....


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

*Oh no!!! la Gran German nooooo !!!!*

*Sera que nos embocaron otrra vez la misma jugada ???? Esperamos lo suyo Espectro...*


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz




.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Silencio en la nocheeee

ya todo está en calma

el músculo duerme

la ambición descansaaaaa....


Me parece que vamos a tener que revisar los supuestos de este negocio...


----------



## El_hereje (Apr 30, 2008)

JAAAAAAAAAA!!!

Perdón gente, no tengo nada a mano ahora que se me ocurra para que ustedes, grandes conocedores de Mvd no puedan adivinar en 0,00000001 segundos! :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Le cedo el mando a otro!

Perdón la demora! 

Abrazos!


----------



## espectro (Jan 24, 2007)

*perdon........*

No se por que me nombra yo puse la foto y usted ni picó.... :dunno:
y el tato mas decepcionante todavia pensé que lo iba a saber, así que aguante GERMAN! :banana:



uruguay360 said:


> *Sera que nos embocaron otrra vez la misma jugada ???? Esperamos lo suyo Espectro...*


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

El supuesto de este negocio siempre fué la diversión querido "U"... no stress...
No te olvides que cuando le abrí las puertas a este boliche y le puse el "III" (entre nos, el "adivina" o el "tré"), les pegue el grito mientras iba dando vuelta las sillas que estaban arriba de las mesas y limpiando la barra... y se arrimaron sin preguntar si era rentable... 

Juguemos juguemosssssssss... si la gente mira por la ventana y vé que el ambiente adentro es ameno, se manda y se juega algunas fichitas... 

Donde está??











**Por cierto... lo que se vé en la imagen no es explotación infantil?? :lol::lol::lol:



.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

espectro said:


> No se por que me nombra yo puse la foto y usted ni picó.... :dunno:
> *y el tato mas decepcionante todavia pensé que lo iba a saber*, así que aguante GERMAN! :banana:


No entendí... 


.


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Ah en mi compu me parece que tengo una foto de algo de eso parecido que esta en un edificio la saquo mi madre de una pagina para hacer una cosa no me acuerdo que.

Lo unico que no se donde queda!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Puedo ganar mostrando la foto??? 

La subo cuando me contesten la pregunta!!!


----------



## espectro (Jan 24, 2007)

^^subi! subi! asi mas pistas tenemos, parece ser de un banco o la bolsa de valores.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Dejame conversarlo con la Directiva a ver si esa posibilidad esta amparada en los reglamentos... jejejejeje...


.


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

^^ ajajajajajaajjaajajajajajaja :lol: Cuando termines decime jajajajaja


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Espectro, cuando te lo dije es porque esperaba tu subida... paso un rato y subiste algo, todo bien. Por mi la dejo aca, les parece? Es que a veces se complica porque aciertan pero desaparecen, no digo que sea tu caso Espectro, todo bien? 
Es el Palacio Uruguay, entre Tacuarembó y Vázquez, es realmente lindo adentro. Es similar al Paalcio Durazno y el que esta por Colonia a la misma altura.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Ahora entendi!! revolvi todo el adivina III y no encontraba el post, lo que pasa es que me equivoque , tan simple como eso, quise decir Hereje y no Espectro!! Disculpe don Hereje, fué, como le diria...una herejia!!! (siempre me los confundo ademas!) Con razon no entendias. Bué...Disculpe amigo.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

^^ Me parecia que había pintado confusión de nombres :nuts:

Exacto señor... no sabia que se llamaba Palacio Uruguay... me tenés que mostrar las fotos de esos interiores entonces algun dia eehh?? 

Te toca!!!


.


----------



## Ger_man (Jun 10, 2009)

Me conecto para descargar una cosa e imprimirla, se me da por chusmear rápido a ver en qué andan y me encuentro con esta situación. Me causa gracia que me mencionen como ejemplo de incumplimiento en el juego, no me puedo enojar, lo tomo con humor y lo acepto porque es así, varias veces le cedí mi turno a otro, es cierto, algunas veces lo hice por no tener imágenes y otras veces porque mis estudios se llevan una parte importante de mi tiempo.

Mismo ahora más tarde tengo un parcial y el viernes tengo otro, no puedo estar entrando a seguir el juego y contestar lo que respondan otros. Pero ta, eso no es excusa, por lo tanto voy a tratar de no participar aún cuando sepa de dónde es la imagen para no generar problemas, pido disculpas si alguien se enojó por eso, no era mi intención.

Saludos.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Si, y me volvi a equivocar, seria : disculpe Don Espectro! Ahora si, no? No se porque me los confundo tanto, como para mi no tienen cara , es un tema fonético. Che German, no da para enojarme, todo bien, pero yo creo que si tenes tiempo para contestar tenes que asumir el tiempo para subir una foto, pero es mi opinion, y no se las quiero complicar a los demas con mi posicion, asi que a partir de ahora no hare mas comentarios del tema para contribuir a la buena onda. Un saludo German y suerte con esos parciales!. (Pero ojo: el nombre de La Gran German me gusto mucho!:lol::lol::lol 
En un rato subo algo !


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Esta es la foto que mi madre utilizo para el trabajo pero no se de donde la saquo. jeej


----------



## Santi92 (Aug 12, 2008)

uruguay360 said:


> Precisamente ahi maestro! Bueno , de hecho esta aparece en libros de arquitectura uruguauya, es posiblemente la mas bonita de todas, pero ojo, que hay varias bien lindas o aceptables, por lo menos, Comercio y Avda Italia, Estero Bellaco y 8 de Octubre, la de Ejido y Galicia, las estoy registrando todas (todas las que veo por lo menos..)


La de Camino Castro y Circunvalación Gabriela Mistral —entrada al Hotel del Prado, al costado de la Escuela Militar— está muy buena también, tiene cierto aire victoriano bastante raro por estos lares.

En fin... ¿a quién le toca?






.​


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

^^ A Uruguay360


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

¿Está por Monte Caseros?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Grrrrggrrrrmmmffffmfff ggrrrr..... ehh, si Ceci, está por Monte Caseros...si...grrr esquina?


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

¡¡Cerca de Larrañaga, no me animo a decir esquina!!


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

asi es ...esquina Mariano Moreno, en la Plaza Portugal, busto de Camões. 
Subite algo Ceci...


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

:banana::banana::banana::banana: ¡Victoriaaaa!

¡Ok, Troesma! busco algo y en breve tendrán noticias ...


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

La vieja sede del Circulo Catolico de Obreros de La Union, en Cabrera y Domingo Ereño ?


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Pero la p :wallbash::wallbash::wallbash::wallbash:...:bash::bash::bash::bash:

¡¡Sí, sí, sí ... El Círculo Católico de Obreros, que da a la Plaza de la Restauración, que también necesita una ídem ... Y esta sede está hecha paté, realmente ... Acá va la prueba!


----------



## espectro (Jan 24, 2007)

^^ Uruguay mirá que yo hago comentarios de peleador no más! no es en serio, aunque para tato fue un palito jajaaja.
Todo bien arriba ! que el hilo está muy bueno y las fotos de uds tambien


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Todo bien loco!!!. Seguimos con el juego.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

guenos diaaasssss, veamos cuanto dura esta...


----------



## espectro (Jan 24, 2007)

bue cementerio?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

nop...


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

¿por la costa montevideana?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Ceci: No estrictamente...por un barrio costero, si.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Carrasco?? (No Juan Ramón, aclaro... jejeje)


.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

No Tatito, tampoco Punta Gorda.


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo (Apr 8, 2009)

¿Parque Rodo?


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

¿Buceo?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Parque Rodó ...no
Buceo ...no.


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

... Esteeeeeeee ...ejjmmmmmm .... esto no va ni pa'trá. Se ruega poner alguna pista más, es obvio que estamos tirando sin tener idea ... hno:

Dale, Uruguay360 ... ¡cualquier monedita sirve!


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Tomen tomen !!! mire que son mano larga pa pedir !!! Mira como se complicó, otro lugar como dice Emilio, que pasas muchas veces a 30 metros pero no miras para el costado, estoy seguro que particularmente vos Ceci, debes haber pasado ahi muchas veces.


----------



## salero (Feb 19, 2010)

Yo se!!!

Bueno, antes me presento en este tema, aunque ya he escrito en algunos otros. Soy Chelo, de Montevideo.

El lugar de la foto es en Villa Biarritz, en frente al parque. Más precisamente en la intersección de Leyenda Patria, Blanca del Tabaré e Hidalgos!


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

^^

¡A la fresca, Salero! Falta que pongas las coordenadas, con grados y todos, tipo Google Earth ...

Uruguay360: te cuento que no ubico ese lugar, así que si yo debiera conocerlo ... estoy en falta hno:


----------



## salero (Feb 19, 2010)

Pasaba seguido de chico por ahí ^^

Ya me parecía que conocía el monumento, y cuando agrandó la foto con el jardincito y el edificio al fondo me di cuenta


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Bien Salero, por cierto que es ahi mismo!!! Ceci, te decia porque enfrente esta la feria de Biarritz, y las mujeres son muy aficionadas a darse una vuelta de tanto en tanto.
Bue...Don Salero, le toca subir una foto...
PD: Me he dado cuenta que hay pila de gente en la vuelta que mira los acertijos pero no interviene, sino muy esporadicamente, un detalle nomas!.


----------



## salero (Feb 19, 2010)

Bueno, voy.
Me costó encontrar, y capaz que es chica y no dice nada, pero se puede sacar...


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

^^ Cancha de wanders o el estadio belveder???


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Pah! asi esta muy brava, ese tamanho esta jodido, pero se aprecia el esfuerzo, asi que salgo a jugar...dejeme vichar un poco y tiro algo...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Veamos, cancha de primera division..?


----------



## El Alemán (Nov 10, 2007)

No es la cancha que esta en la Rambla Mahatma Gandhi????


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Esa cancha esta en la rambla si....lo se por la casa mini edificio de atras y por la masa de edificios del costado...


----------



## salero (Feb 19, 2010)

El Alemán said:


> No es la cancha que esta en la Rambla Mahatma Gandhi????


Correctoooo!!

Se aprecia el esfuerzo!


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Ah, eran los colectores solares del Nautilus, no? esperamos el acertijo!


----------



## salero (Feb 19, 2010)

Es la cancha que queda en la rambla de Punta Carretas. Lo que se ve atrás, de rojo, es el restaurante que queda sobre la rambla. El viejo y el mar creo que se llama.

Quién sigue?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

@Larobi: Por el momento me doy por satisfecho...ya pensare otra pregunta punzante, como todas las mias, ingeniosas, llenas de creatividad y desparpajo, aderezadas con grandes dosis de humor y sin tildes... una tipica pregunta mia...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

uruguay360 said:


> Ahhhh bueno amigo Pablito.,.ta regalando la mercaderia!!!! aca hay que salir a matar !!! si usted nos pone el nombre del edificio en la foto le voy a decir que le vamos a sacar todas las fotos porque casi todos sabemos leer !!!!:lol::lol::lol::lol:
> Edificio de la Antigua compania del Cafe Chana, en Colonia entre Joaquin Requena y Martin C. Martinez.
> Tengo que ver como sacar fotos ahi adentro, ahora hay una iglesia protestante de algun tipo. Esperamos su respuesta...


Exacto uruguay, exacto, vos sabes que es un edificio que hace años que lo miro y lo miro, nadie supo decirme que era. Es realmente hermoso, lastima que no es mas alto y el reloj que no funciona, espero con ansias esa fotos interiores xq si es lindo por fuera me imagino por dentro como será. Tenes algún dato mas acerca de este edificio?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Si...yo tambien lo miro hace tiempo, de hecho tiene un reloj en cada cara... asi que son cuatro relojes en total... y no se nada mas del edificio, no lo he visto en resenhas de arquitectura uruguaya, y por lo tanto no tengo datos. Ahora subo.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Pero, me estan tomando el pelo chicos?? aca esta la imagen, no la ven? si quieren no juego mas, pero avisenmekay:



SebaFun said:


> Ahora si....


La remarque por las dudas...
:lol:


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

uruguay360 said:


>


No estoy seguro del todo pero me parece que es el portón de entrada del Jokey Club

Saludos

PD Tenes razón el reloj del edifico de El Chana está en las cuatro caras.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Buena Pablito! Efectivamente es la reja del Jockey Club, dele usted nomas!


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Ayyy... llegue tarde!!! yo sabía que era la puerta de Jockey (tipico que llega después y con el resultado visto dice: yo dije que iba a pasar eso :lol::lol::lol

Muy buena Pablito... espero con ansias otro acertijo 


PD: Deje deje la botella que Uruguay360 me intimidó con lo del limoncello y me lo voy a guardar para tomar solo en casa... jejejeje
.


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Bueno, entendí entonces, mi imagen era del aeropuerto internacional de carrasco...(parte del techo)


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Tatito said:


> Ayyy... llegue tarde!!! yo sabía que era la puerta de Jockey (tipico que llega después y con el resultado visto dice: yo dije que iba a pasar eso :lol::lol::lol


:lol::lol::lol:



Tatito said:


> : Deje deje la botella que Uruguay360 me intimidó con lo del limoncello y me lo voy a guardar para tomar solo en casa... jejejeje
> .


Muy bien Tatito, dos hielos no?, salù


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

SebaFun said:


> Bueno, entendí entonces, mi imagen era del aeropuerto internacional de carrasco...(parte del techo)
> Te pasaste Seba :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

SebaFun said:


> Bueno, entendí entonces, mi imagen era del aeropuerto internacional de carrasco...(parte del techo)


Te pasaste Seba :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

^^ vasito por la mitad y dos hielitos y estoy de fiesta... jejejeje


PD: Seba, yo no te entendi... era imposible sacar el sitio con un rectangulo absolutamente blanco creo yo... :dunno:


.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

SebaFun said:


> Bueno, entendí entonces, mi imagen era del aeropuerto internacional de carrasco...(parte del techo)


Te pasaste Seba :lol::lol::lol:
Estas servido vos? sino pedí que hoy pago yo


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

^^:lol: No pasa nada, sigamos jugando, pero bueno, esa era la pista, el techo blanco:lol:.Pablito, yo voy a pedir una leche chocolatada, jajajaja, tengo ansiedad de eso

Bueno, ahora pablito subi la imagen que no sea un rectangulo de algun color uniforme en lo posible:lol:
Estoy sediento de juego....


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

No se enojan si la subo mañana, es que mi archivo montevideano da lástima, fría la chocolatada Seba?


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

NO, para nada, esperamos hasta mañana, y si, la chocolatada fria por favor


----------



## Miaplacidus (Sep 30, 2008)

pablito28 said:


> Bueno [email protected] acà va, les dejo una pista, Cordón Norte
> 
> Saludos


Recién me entero qué es eso... siempre lo veía entre las casas en Cordón Norte pero ni idea qué era... jaja.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Bueno acá les dejo 

Saludos


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Montevideo Shopping??



.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Ya subo!


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Toc, toc ... (no hay nadie, otra vez ...)

toc, toc, ... ¿qué pasa acá en el boliche? Germán, El Alemán, Tatito y Tatita, Emilio, Pablito28 ... por dónde andan?

Y bueno, en cuanto al acertijo de hoy: parece ser Zorrilla ...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hola Ceci, y si... es Zorrilla de San MArtin...ahora...donde está??


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Y ... será en el Museo Zorrilla, o ... en el jardín de la casa de China Zorrilla  ... 

(El museo está en Punta Carretas)


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Nop, ninguno de esos...
Es un lugar muy conocido, por lo menos el que no lo conoce personalmente lo conoce de nombre.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

hola permiso, es en montevideo?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Excelente pregunta...no, no es Montevideo...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

ta, puede ser como dijo larobi zorilla de san martin en el parque de vacaciones de ute en Minas Lavalleja?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Si Pablito28!! es exactamente alli!! como estas. che. eh? bueno me alegro, subite una polenta!


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

ok ahora en la mañana subo
Saludos


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Hola disculpen la tardanza y la calidad de la foto, acá va

Saludos


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Si no se ve bien díganme y saco otra foto

Saludos


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Hola, Pablito!!! boliche semivacío _once again_ ... 

¿Es por 8 de octubre?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Esos soldados romanos estan el friso del singular Palacio VIII de Octubre, en 8 de Octubre y Estero Bellaco.


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

¡Enfrente a la Iglesia Tierra Santa, estimadísimo Uruguay360!


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Si señora!!


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

ese edificio siempre me llamó la atención: ¿tenés datos (fecha, autor)?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

No tengo mas nada, no recuerdo si le pude encontrar el autor, estoy casi seguro que en las paredes nada! Que colgado el que lo encargó, no? Debe haber una historia interesante detras, no?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

hola, como estan? Bueno solo confirmar que acertaste Ururuguay. La verdad es bonito ese edificio, lartima q como otros esta arruinado. Adelante entonces maestro. 
Saludos


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Buenos diassssssssss... hay alguien en el boliche?? 

Me perdí unos dias y se me escaparon unos cuantos acertijos!!! bueno... alguno lo ví pero no tenia idea y no quise molestar a los que saben de verdad... jejejeje... 

A quien le toca?? Salgan de su letargo muchachada y vamos a jugar... 

Voy sirviendo la ronda (a esta hora desayuno nomás, el alcohol mas tarde, jejeje)... ya estoy con el capuchino con bizcochos, que les voy sirviendo?? 


.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

bueno Tatito yo quiero un cortado con una tortuga. Mientras esperamos a los demas


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Hola, gente! Acá andamos, esperando al Troesma, que venga con sus acertijos... un cortado bien cargado, please! 

Troesma: es su turno!


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Bueno... ya se nos pasó la hora del desayuno pero ya les estoy sacando sus pedidos... Pablito, la tortuga de jamon y queso o de lomito y queso crema??

Salennnnnnn...


Si alguien vé a U360 digalé que le tengo un par de sanwiches calientes prontos para salir para cuando llegue con el acertijo... :lol:



.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Inédita!!!











Imagen tomada el fin de semana pasado, donde vemos la concurrencia del "Boliche Adivina", gente aficcionada a los misterios y los acertijos :lol::lol:


Ampliaremossssssss


.


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

¿Y yo, dónde estoy? ¡Ahhhhh! Ya me acuerdo, es que fue hace tanto ... ¡Yo saqué la foto!

(¡Uy! el de chaleco me estaba mirando con cariñooooo :crazy


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

^^ Jejeje


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Che Tatito...en ese bar... hacen pizzas???


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Tres cruces???


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Tres Cruces, no exactamente...


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Aapareció el "number one"!!!! :banana::banana:

Excelente imagen... pero... mmmmm... ni idea donde puede estar che... lo unico que te puedo decir es que sea donde sea, esta en la acera Este según mis estudios de iluminación solar en el taller de U360 :lol::lol:


PD: Pizzas y figazzas hacen ahi... no se vé el horno porque está del otro lado... ahi le saqué la foto a la barra de los :cheers:

:lol::lol::lol:


.


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Algun barrio costero?? :lol:


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Se ve Tatito que faltaste a esa clase, porque no es acera este...pero bueno...anduviste cerca !!! Manolo! sacame una fizzaga con muzzarella!


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Bueno... tenés razón, me pescaste, si falté a esa clase... jejeje

Esta en la acera Norte, por Cordón??


Sale esa figaaaazzz...


.


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Opciones:

1)Algun barrio costero???

2)La comercial???

Y el ultimo barrio

3)Prado???


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Perdon Rodrigo! Es cercano a tres Cruces aunque no exactamente. Tal vez deberia decir lo que tenias en mente...quien te dice!!


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

^^ "Perdon"??? No pasa nada jeje


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Uruguay yo tiro por tirar aunque me suena conocido

Reducto???Parque Batlle?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Te decia que es muy proximo a Tres Cruces y a Parque Batlle.


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Hola!! 

¿Es por Larrañaga?


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Mira jeje Uruguay soy un desastre para esto jaja


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

No Ceci, no es por lARRANHAGA!


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmm ... me parece que necesitamos más pistas ...

¡Troesma, please! mande alguna señal de humo, alguna coordenada, algo ...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

ya subo!


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Tatito said:


> Inédita!!!
> 
> Imagen tomada el fin de semana pasado, donde vemos la concurrencia del "Boliche Adivina", gente aficcionada a los misterios y los acertijos :lol::lol:
> 
> ...


:lol::lol::lol:, genial Tatito

Un abrazo


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Hola como están?, Uruguay puede ser por la zona de la sociedad Española? Bvar. Artigas y Palmar.

Saludos


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

No es Bvar Artigas y Plamar, Pablito.


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Faaa! Gente, yo paso ... nunca vi ese edificio. Espero ansiosa la resolución por parte de alguno de uds 

¡Gracias Troesma por ampliar la información!


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Le aviso que esta a metros de una construccion muy muy muy alta... y desde ya te diria que has visto este edificio muchas veces...


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo (Apr 8, 2009)

¿Bpulevard y Miguelete?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Si anoche pensando me di cuenta donde lo había visto y ahora que ampliaste la foto lo confirmé, es 18 de Julio y Acevedo Diaz. No sè el nombre del edificio, en el local de abajo hay una fabrica de pastas.

Saludos


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Efectivamente Pablito28, es asi como usted dice, ahi va ampliacion de la info, le esperamos y suba algo grande don Pablito!!! Mire que usté es un ganador ya habitual y tiene responsabilidades con este foro :lol::lol:
@Emilio: estas desaparecido y se te extraña de verdad. Volvé loco!!!
@Larobi: No me digas que no pasaste muchas veces por allí...:banana:


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Pero mira cual era!!! Si... yo también he pasado por ahi mil veces y sin embargo, es uno de esos edificios que nunca miré... jejeje.

Mande Pablito que aca estamos prontos...


+1 @Emilio!!! Se te extraña por el boliche... 



.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Emilio : Mirá que cualquier cosa tenemos chocolatada con francesitos! salen dos chocolatadas!!!


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

^^Acaba de llegar la camioneta con los "brownies" y las "magdalenas" para acompañar el té, café, capuchino o chocolatada... no dejen de pasar el "boliche"!!!





.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Ahi tenés Emilio!!! 
Magdalenas rellenas de dulce de leche....ay !


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

¡Qué bueno! ¡Volvió Emilio! Otro parroquiano de los imprescindibles ...

Me sumo, con cappuccino de esos del Café Irazú. ¿Conocen? ¡Aggggghmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm ...!

@Uruguay360: tenés razón, claro que conocía ese edificio, pero no lo ubiqué pese a que la decoración a lo "mondrian" llama la atención

Dale, Pablito, te esperamos. Apurate, mirá que empieza a correr el alcohol en el cheboli, y vos viste las caruchas que hay :lol:


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

No conozco el Irazú, aunque me he prometido desde hace tiempo, organizarme de forma de poder hacer una pausda cuando ando en la Ciudad Vieja y comenzar a recorrer el espinel cafetero de ese lugar , que resulta muuuy tentador. Será cuestión de comenzar...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Larobi said:


> Ganó Pablito, entonces... no es así? Pablito, andás volandoooo :goodbye:
> 
> Pablo, ¡brindemos con mate!


jejejeje me encanta descartes, ahora subo. 
Servite Larobi


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

uruguay360 said:


> Disculpen si la complique mucho!


Por mi parte me gusta que sean mas bien complicadas porque así me hacen ver detalles de edificios. Me gusta.

Saludos


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

UUUUUhhhhhhh!!!! que salvaje !!!! no llegue a ver el post de Pablito mientras mandaba el mio!!, Excelente loco!!! Tooooda tuya! de los mejores bolazo-razonamientos que he visto en el foro !!!!! Salud maestro!! Esperamos lo suyo...no está un poco caliente este mate...perdon, digo nomas.
@Ceci: enfrente a la comisaria y al costado de Casa de Galicia tenes la libreria de Jose que supo estar muchos anhos en la proa de Millan y Suarez, vale la penar vichar los libros de historia si andas medianamente en la vuelta.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Bueno dejo por acà.

saludos


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

uruguay360 said:


> de los mejores bolazo-razonamientos que he visto en el foro !!!!!


Cuanta razòn:lol::lol::lol:



uruguay360 said:


> maestro!! .


Falta mucho para llegar a esto, los [email protected] y [email protected] [email protected] son ud. Uruguay, Tatito y Larobi, yo soy solo un simple alumno



uruguay360 said:


> ...no está un poco caliente este mate...perdon, digo nomas.


Si perdón ya le quite el tapón al termo para que se enfríe un poco el agua, como iba la rueda, le toca a...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Vamos a decirlo asi, Don Pablito, si un dia viene la patrulla que se lleva a los que postean fotos grandes...usté tranquilo... es inimputable !!:lol::lol::lol:
Bueno, hablando un poco mas en serio, yo a ese lo tengo bien visto.... Ciudad Vieja? Bah! ya que estamos seguimos con el bolazo...Seccional 1 en 25 de Mayo? (no, no es, seguro, pero...)


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

no Uruguay no es la seccional 1, una pista no està en la ciudad vieja



uruguay360 said:


> Vamos a decirlo asi, Don Pablito, si un dia viene la patrulla que se lleva a los que postean fotos grandes...usté tranquilo... es inimputable !!:lol::lol::lol:


:lol::lol::lol:, es que no tengo un programa para editar fotos:bash:, la verdad tendria que conseguir uno, se escuchan sugerencias


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Gracias Pablito por los elogios a la "línea de tres" del Adiviná ... pero el Troesma, el Troesma posta posta acá, es Uruguay360 

¿Qué les pasa que todo es relativo a comisarías acá? ¡¡¡¡¡Yo no quiero que el Bar (cuya foto posteó Tatito) se convierta en una seccional, cheeeee!!!!!

(ni idea del acertijo de hoy ... que circule ese mate, please!)


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

servite el mate larobi, no es comisaria ni esta en la ciudad vieja


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Usté lo ha dicho Larobi: jugamos en linea de tres!! y ahora me parece que pasamos a la vieja y querida linea de cuatro y a marcar en zona.
Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores? Es un Ministerio, ah! edificio Libertad? Edificio Libertad, Edificio Libertad!!!!


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Buenas buenas!!! Solo paso a tomarme un mate ya que me estoy yendo con mis mujercitas a un cumple, por lo que no estoy para el juego hoy.

Muy buenas las ultimas deducciones queridos, Pablito te estas luciendo realmente, y gracias por la mención especial, aunque de maestro nada de nada, ya sabes que todos acá somos alumnos de un personaje con nombre de pais y numeración que alude a los grados de una circunferencia :lol::lol:

PD: Ese escudo lo tengo visto (o uno muy parecido) pero la verdad que ni idea donde puede estar... 

Sigan jugando nomássssssssssss 



.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

A proposito: vieron el banner de Shangai, como decian mis gurus espirituales Los Redondos, "el futuro llegó, hace rato" pero ...que los tiró...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Tatito, un saludazo y dejense de jorobar che, en serio! Un beso a Tatita y Tatitita!


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

:banana:U-RU-GUAYO, U-RU-GUAYO, U-RU-GUAYO:banana:

Excelente lo suyo maestro Uruguay, adelantekay:



Tatito said:


> Buenas buenas!!! Solo paso a tomarme un mate ya que me estoy yendo con mis mujercitas a un cumple, por lo que no estoy para el juego hoy..


Bueno servite Tatito, pero uno solo no, no te vas a ir rengo, servite otro. 



Tatito said:


> de un personaje con nombre de pais y numeración que alude a los grados de una circunferencia :lol::lol:.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)




----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Subo en un rato...


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

¡Felicitaciones, Uruguay360! Estamos a la espera del nuevo misterio de la tarde-noche de hoy ...

(y te voy a hacer caso con lo de la librería, no la conozco, así que iré a hacer un "reconocimiento de terreno". Gracias por el dato)


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Me parece que sale rapido...
@Larobi: La cosa es si andas en la vuelta... esta claro, no?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Estimado Uruguay puede ser el barrio de los Pocitos?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

No, Pablito, no es por Pocitos.... (por lo menos no salio de primera...ya me doy por contento...)


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Hello, babies!!

¿Puede ser por 18 de julio, cerca del Obelisco?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hola Ceci! Si, efectivamente es 18 de Julio entre Bvar Artigas y Mario Cassinoni, acera sur. La esperamos.


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

(lo de babies era por uds. y por las caruchardis esas ... linda toma la suya, aunque asusta un poco, parece taxidermia ... :lol

En un rato pongo algo, ya me pongo a buscar ... hasta pronto!!


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

HAsta pronto!!!


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Acá estoy, ¡cumpliendo con mi palabra!

(aviso: foto de hace un año)


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

A la miercoles!! y eso que es??? "del Uruguay"???? :banana::banana:
al oeste de Bvar Artigas??


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Hola si no me equivoco es la ex fabrica de Cristalerias, en Solano Lopez y Asamblea o Rivera


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

les doy una ayudita de una ... ¡barrio costero!, pero NO en la rambla.

Tá, me llamo a silencio ... ahora, hablen uds


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Vidrierias del Uruguay, que burro!!!


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

^^
Puede ser el lugar que respondí antes?

Saludos


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Ah si, Pablito, no habia visto tu mensaje, y si, tenes razon eran Cristalerias del Uruguay y no Vidrierias!!! lo dicho...que burro!!!


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

:lol:

¡Muy bien! Pablito cantó primero, se ve que posteamos juntos, mi ayuda llegó tarde.

Como siempre, el Troesma la sabía, aunque ahora tenemos en el equipo a Pablito ... qué jugadorrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!

Y efectivamente, es ex Cristalerías del Uruguay. Acá va entera:











¡Pablito, es tu turno!


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

uruguay360 said:


> Ah si, Pablito, no habia visto tu mensaje, y si, tenes razon eran Cristalerias del Uruguay y no Vidrierias!!! lo dicho...que burro!!!


jejeje, maestro el post era para Larobi, tengo facilidad para entreverar el hilo:nuts:

Saludos


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

No, estaba claro, yo para decir porque ponia a pesar que ya lo habias contestado, cosas de la comunicacion escrita. Bue esperamos lo suyo!


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Bueno acá va
Yo ahora voy a pedir un ron con coca, ustedes pidan lo que gusten yo invito

Saludos


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Supongo que es El Arbol de la Vida de Avda Italia y Bolivia, que alguien me ayude con el autor...Damiani??


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Lamentablemente le tengo que decir que no maestro, no es el monumento de Av Italia y Av Bolivia


----------



## Santi92 (Aug 12, 2008)

Si no estoy mal, ese monumento está en el Parque de las Esculturas del Edificio Libertad, sobre Luis Alberto de Herrera. :yes:









.


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

monumento a Italia?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

No Larobi, no es el monumento a Italia, ese es el que esta en XXX, cuando comienza la Av del mismo nombre, no? 

Efectivamente Santi92, es en el parque de esculturas del edificio Libertad, ni idea a que es el monumento y mucho menos el autor. Es tu turno

Saludos


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Esperamos tu foto Santi92 !


----------



## Santi92 (Aug 12, 2008)

Díganme Santi. :tongue3:

Denme diez minutos que cuelgo algo.







.


----------



## Santi92 (Aug 12, 2008)

Más fácil que la tabla del uno, estimados. Mientras se devanan el encéfalo, Tato, sírvame un cortado que todavía ando medio dormido.



.​


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Siiii Santi9.....perdon Santi!!


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

No estoy muy seguro, pero puede ser el parque Vaz Ferreira?

Para mi una ginebra.


----------



## Santi92 (Aug 12, 2008)

*^*

Ah pará, así no se puede. :tongue3:

_Satamente_, Pablito. Al fondo se puede ver la Playa del Cerro, y cerquita de ahí a mano derecha está el Memorial a los Detenidos Desaparecidos. Termínese esa ginebra de una y mándese con algo.





.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Bueno, aca les dejo

Saludos


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hola a todos, es el aguila del garage de Gral Flores entre Martin Garcia y Amezaga.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Excelente como siempre estimado Uruguay, adelante.

Saludos


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Veremos...puede ser facil, pero hay varios parecidos...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Si no me equivoco estimado Uruguay es el Cabildo de Montevideo en Juan Carlos Gomez y Sarandi.

Saludos


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Si, estimado Pablito! Es nomas... Bueno... esperamos lo suyo...
Washi..la vuelta es mia.... que van a pedir los senhores??


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Bueno Uruguay te invito con algo mientras subo algo, mozo un vodka con limon para mi y al caballero lo que guste, por favor
UUUHHHH perdón Uruguay no vi que vos habías invitado, disculpas


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Aca va


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Ops!! vaya uno a saber... Pocitos?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

No compañero Uruguay, es lejos de pocitos


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

¡¡Hola!! Un cortado bien cargado para mí ...

(Ni idea del acertijo de Pablito: tiro un barrio ... Parque Rodó)


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Hola Larobi, no lamentablemente Parque Rodo no.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Está en la avenida Gral. .................


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

San Martin y Martin Garcia?


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Aaahhh... yo vengo con el desayuno completo de la casa y usté me saca la adivinanza tan facilmente!!! No valeeeee jejeje

Efectivamente querido... el edificio que alberga unas cuantas emisoras de radio (Continental, Radio Cero, etc...) entre otras oficinas...


Suyooooooooo


.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Pahh que tremendo desayuno, me voy a servir una rodaja de pan que tiene aspecto de ser pan de campo, Tatito seria mucha molestia pedirte que me alcances la manteca.
PD excelente foto, nunca había reparado en ese edificio, lo voy a observar con mas atención.
Saludos


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Tatito said:


> .


¡¡¡Geniooooo, Tatito ... qué mesa perfecta!!!! Le hice quote solamente para que esté también en esta página ... Gracias por el regalo. Yo prefiero la ensalada de frutas, y a lo largo de la mañana, si se puede ... mate dale y dale ...


Bueno, que aparezca un nuevo acertijo!!


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Recien llegado de trabajar y cansado como un perro! Ahora subo una que traigo calentita... Me voy a servir la merienda!!! Ta buenisimo Tatito!
Ta !! me puse a mirar las fotos y ya me calente! me voy a hacer un mate! que tambien!


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Dónde, che?


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

¿Viste qué genio Tatito? ¡qué regalo se mandó para el grupo!

Bueno, te paso un mate ... y te pregunto ... no recuerdo el barrio exacto: Belgrano, quizá se llame así ... ¿Isasa o algo por el estilo?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Es asi, un regalo para el grupo! Que bueno eso, no? Las ganas de hacer algo lindo para los demas...
Te cuento Ceci, no es El Isasa, ni ningun Belgrano...


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Ah, bué ... entonces, estoy perdida! 

No sé, tiro algún barrio por decir alguno ... Punta Carretas :nuts:


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

No es Punta Carretas, ni Pocitos ni Parque Rodó...ni Ciudad Vieja, ni Centro...


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Montevideo???? Me suena una parecida en Montevideo y otra en el interior


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Que interesante !!!! Podria ser mas especifico?????:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Muy benassssss, como anda la barra del peine fino?
La verdad que Tatito un genio se paso con el presente.
Estimado Uruguay se ve que con el dìa despejado saliò de caceria fotografica, no?.
Respecto al acertijo que nos atrae uno podria deducir que por el aparcado en oblicuo del vehiculo y porque se ve que la calzada es angosta y flechada, se trataria de la iglesia de alguna ciudad o pueblo del interior del Uruguay, voy a tirar lo primero que se me ocurre Las Piedras.
Yo me sirvo un gin con fanta y dos hielos, ud Uruguay sigue con la black?, Larobi no se ud que quiere beber y por lo que veo tenemos un nuevo parroquiano en el bar, que le gustaria beber URU_RODRI?
Saludos


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Caceria fotografica unida al laburo fotografico!! pero es una muy buena observacion...es el interior del pais... estoy con la sopita que hicimos el fin de semana, pero ya seguimos con la blasck, ni hablar !!


----------



## El Alemán (Nov 10, 2007)

Se que no es, pero por algun motivo tengo que decir que es en la ciudad de Artigas.


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

URU_RODRI said:


> Montevideo???? Me suena *una parecida en Montevideo y otra en el interior*



(como te digo una cosa te digo la otra ....) :lol::lol::lol:

Yo le vi un look del interior, sí, pero luego miré las chapas y no sé, las vi como de Montevideo ... (quizá necesite lentes?)

Uds dénle al alcohol, nomás ... yo debo decirles algo importante, ya que esto es un bar ... ¡no tomo alcohol jamás, no me gusta! Así que para mí, cualquier cosa que no tenga alcohol


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Pero Ceci, un pomelo entonces... Tire algo a ver que pasa...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Me parece que es la iglesia de Pando, jejeje yo la conozco por ir a Pando a la iglesia :angel: por que otro motivo iba a conocer esta ciudad.
Larobi, pida nomas.

Saludos


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Para que no decaiga....frente a la iglesia...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Si senhor! Pando nomas!! Como está Pablito!!!!, diga que mandas la vuelta seguido!!!:banana::banana:
Mande una dificil nomas y agrande esas tomas caracho!!!:banana::banana:


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Ok Uruguay, ya enseguida subo


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Sanatorio Casa de Galicia Millan Y Rafo


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

toc, toc, toc. holaaa...laaa...laa...la...a

solo eco


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Buenos dias.... un cortado y un pan con manteca calentito para mi! gracias maestro. 
Ay! ya iba durando mucho... efectivamente : Casa de Galicia... se acuerdan que subí una de la vereda de enfrente... ya sabía yo que eso era una debilidad, pero acá te arrasan igual, voy a tener que subir detalles de dedos memhiques de estatuas ubicadas en pequenhos pueblos del norte , a ver si duran...:lol::lol:
Dele don Pablito!


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

uruguay360 said:


> ... se acuerdan que subí una de la vereda de enfrente...


Lo recuerdo uruguay, lo recuerdo. Fue como dijo usted uno de los mejores bolaso-razonamiento. Ahora en un ratito subo. 
Yo quiero un agua mineral.
Saludos.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Buena y templadas tardes/noches, les dejo por acá, troesma un capuchino con bastante espuma y una tortuga mientras espero a la barra.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Puf! que habra ahi abajo que tuviste que cortar....!!!! Talleres...de Córdoba !
Vinculado a lo ferroviario?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

como anda maestro?, no lamentablemente no esta vinculado a lo ferroviario, es mas ya el taller no funciona. Que se sirve maestro sigue con la black?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Si, yo le cuento que me tomaria una Malta...brien fria, eso si... A ver maestro...Aleste o al oeste de Bvar Artigas?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Al W del tramo de Bvar Artigas Rambla-Luis A de Herrera


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

marche una Malta frappe!!!!


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Mercado Modelo?? No ni ahi no??


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

no URU_RODRI, bastante lejos de ahi


----------



## El Alemán (Nov 10, 2007)

Por la calle Colonia??


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

No Aleman, no


----------



## El Alemán (Nov 10, 2007)

Guayabo?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

No Aleman un poco mas al sur

Saludos


----------



## El Alemán (Nov 10, 2007)

MMM juraba que podria ser cualquiera de esas dos, ahora ni idea.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Cercano al Cementerio Central?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Si, jejeje no se puede con ud maestro

Un abrazo


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

¡Buenas noches, gente del Bar Adiviná! Veo que el Troesma arrasó otra vez ... qué lo pa... 

¿Y el "yerta" ese? Aclare un poco, Pablito: ¿taller de qué?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Acà està Larobi, es al lado del cementerio Central donde estaban las salas funebres de la IMM. La verdad no tengo idea de que era el taller, ahora son viviendas. Siempre me llamo la atenciòn este edificio porque las paredes son de ladrillos blancos, estos ladrillos se hacen con cal a diferencia de los rojos que se hacen con barro.
Te servís un chocolate?

Saludos


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Buena info, Pablito! Y muchas gracias por el chocolate, la verdad es que se está cómodo aquí ... mientras esperamos al Troesma ...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Es un verdadero gusto para mi kay:, mientras esperamos que venga el maestro voy a subir al apartamento, no se si sabia pero yo vivo en los deptos que están acá arriba del bar, a tomar una ducha. Ya vuelvo.
Saludos


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

No termine de decir lo que era porque me vine a un cumple, pero estaba pensando exactamente en esto, si, efectivamente es una cooperativa de viviendas para mujeres solas,tengo que dejarle a ustedes la subida porque como les decia estoy en un cumpleaños.
Ahora si tuve que reenganchar con la cerveza...que mas remedio...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Che, Pablito, bien de bien la foto, y el tamaño !!! en serio!


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Bueno muchas gracias troesma, es un alago para mi que alguien con tu calidad y experiencia califique asi mi foto. Muchas graciaskay:

Saludos


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

dejese de jorobar Pablito!! Subase algo que no podre subir, pero bien que puedo contestar y jorobar a los demas!!!


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

ok ahora subo


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Bueno a ver que sale


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo (Apr 8, 2009)

Debe ser el muro que queda en la cuadra posterior al Shopping de Punta Carretas. Supongo que es lo que queda de una antigua pared de la cárcel.

¿acerté?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Acertoooo, muy bien Emilio adelante.


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

¡¡¡¡Pero qué rápidos que son acá!!!! Pablito, como dijiste que te ibas a tu apto y dejabas el bar por un rato, me desentendí del asunto ... ¡pero vuelvo y veo que pasó de todo! :lol:

¡Felicitaciones, Emilio! Te esperamos


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo (Apr 8, 2009)

Bueno gente, les tiro una fácil


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

¡Hola, Emilio!

Centro, calle Colonia


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Uuuyyyy disculpen que me fuì un rartito es que habia prendido el horno e hice esto y baje hasta la cava a buscar lo otro..... en fin espero que sean de su agrado:



Larobi no se que te servis de beber?


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo (Apr 8, 2009)

Y yo que de noche hago dieta y como fruta y tomo sopa... me están tentando mal.

Larobi: Es el centro, pero no sé si es Colonia ¿algún dato más?


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

@Pablito: ya cené hace horasssss, pero la tentación es muy grande ... me sirvo una empanada con aceitunas. ¡Qué genial este bar, hasta horno de barro tiene! Gracias por el regalo, supongo que todo lo hiciste vos  (¿a Uruguay360 le salió un competidor?)

@Emilio: si no es Colonia, es Mercedes ...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hola gente, como decias Ceci, para mí es la casa Pérsico, la que tiene el marzocco (el leon identificatorio de Florencia) en la esquina. Es Mercedes esquina Yí. Veremos que dice el maestro Emilio. Vaya aprontando algo por las dudas...


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo (Apr 8, 2009)

Sí Señor, Mercedes y Yi
Una vez más es su turno, Don Uru


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Buen dìa, me alegro que les haya gustado la recepción. No sabia que el maestro aparte de deleitarnos con sus fotos, era el encargado de la parte culinaria, veremos con que se viene.

@Larobi, el horno de barro está en el balcón de mi depto., desconozco si en este establecimiento hay dicho elemento. Aunque es de suponer porque en algunas se percibe un aroma a pizza a la piedra inconfundible.

Saludos


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Che, no la sacó Ceci? Yo agregue porque me gusta mucho nomas, pero bue, subo algo y despues si quiere que suba nuestra amiga. PAblito: la verdad es que esto es un bar lluvia, o sea que el que tiene trae, yo cuando puedo arrimo una pizza, un lehmeyun, una con gustos....
Ya vengo con una.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Bien de bien maestro, lo esperamos por acá


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Lindo edificio, empecemos por algo. Tres Cruces?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Fiu!!!! no salio de primera!! No Pablito, no es Tres Cruces... un cortadito...?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Cargado?, mmm entonces es conocido a verrr.....


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Buenassssssss... como le vá a la barra bochinchera???

Primero que nada, Pablito te pasaste con las empanadas de anocheeeee... lastima que no las ví hasta esta mañana, quedó alguna?? jejeje...

Hoy me sirvo un te negro nomás porque no estoy del todo bien del estomago (la botella de Pinot Noir que nos bajamos anoche con Tatita no tiene nada que ver, seguro... jejeje)

Respecto de la imagen del Troésma... mmmmm... muy buen perfil, seguro que alguna vez lo ví pero... mmmmmm... ni idea!!! Jejeje.

Por tirar fruta... Cuidad Vieja??


.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Grande y conocido...como no...
Tatito: No es Ciudad Vieja.
Un perfil conocido, un edificio de 40 anhos minimo.
Pinot Noir.... :cheers:


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo (Apr 8, 2009)

¿En la Rambla? ¿En la esquina de la Plaza Gomensoro?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hola Emilio! Creo que te referis al ex Hotel Rambla, tas pa las obras de Vilamajó, la casa Pérsico, el Rambla..., pero contestando, no, es por esa zona amigo carbonero. Mirá cómo confunde la toma!, veo de agregar alguna toma... mientras sigan tirando nomás..


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

A ver si ayuda...a recordar, porque es seguro que todos conocen el edificio


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Ta ya se es el edificio del sanatorio 2 del Casmu en 8 de octubre y Agustín Abreu.

Tatito que alegria tenerlo por aca, porsupuesto que hay algunas guardadas para ud, respecto a su problema digestivo le podemos pedir un tè mixto o un agua tònica.

Saludos


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Che, a ver si nos despertamos, me hacen fama a mí, el troesma, el troesma... y el Pablito nos está matando de parado!!! Otra..suma y sigue...:lol::lol:
Muy bien Pablo, excelente, como ya nos tiene acostumbrados. Venga lo suyo... meto una bandeja de fainá...les saco uno ?? Ojo! con la pimienta abajo cuando se pone al horno masa, asi se mete para adentro, es otra cosa...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

maestro ud es el verdadero y ùnico con un ojo y memoria privilegiada, lo mio es muy amateur. Ahora subo

Saludos


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Maestro mientras cocina el fainà, les dejo por acà y subo hasta el depto. vuelvo en un ratito, vinieron a instalarme la TV cable.

Saludos


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Habiendo varios como hay, suponemos que sea el del IAVA...


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Opa... a ver, mmmmmm... ni idea donde puede estar.

Uruguay, el del IAVA me parece que es blanco no dorado... 

Esta en Montevideo, Pablito??


.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Oh! Buena pregunta Tatito...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Buenas tardes disculpen la demora, estuve con el tema de la tv cable hasta hace un ratito, me demore un poco mas porque estaba preparando el











troesma no me sacas unas












Gracias


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Bueno respecto al acertijo no es el IAVA y está en Montevideo.

Saludos


----------



## Ger_man (Jun 10, 2009)

Yo estoy re perdido en este juego, cada vez entiendo menos, siempre hablan de comida, ¿cuándo juegan?  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Estamos jugando esta es la imagen en cuestión:



kay:


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Ah Pablito yo vine a postear que era el IAVA jeje

Pista???


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Colegio Pio?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

No URU_RODRI lamentablemente no es el IAVA y tampoco el colegio Pio Uruguay.
Pistas es un colegio
Saludos


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

¡Hola, gente!

Muy buenas tus medialunas, Pablito! Gracias! 

Así que es un colegio? Ni idea! hno: Nadie puso barrio ... digo Prado! (por decir algo)


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Hola Larobi como estas? me alegro que te gustaran las 1/2 lunas. Respecto al barrio lamentablemente no es Prado. Es mas lejos un poco mas al sur.

Saludos


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Creo que lo tengo! el colegio catolico de Libertador dos cuadras antes del Palacio, no me acuerdo el nombre de la esquina (ni del colegio como podran ver...)


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Bien de bien Uruguay, es el colegio Sagrada Familia Av Del Libertador y Lima. Adelante maestro, su turnokay:


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Acà dejo la foto completa

Saludos


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

¡¡¡El Troesma _once again_ ...!!!! Felicitaciones


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Facilonga me parece...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Edificio Passegui Colonia y Repùblica, puede ser?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Siii, ya decia que no iba a durar nada..pero es muy lindo el detalle...
Toda tuya Pablito...:banana::banana:


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

ok ya subo, la verdad que si hermoso detalle:yes:


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Acà va, Uruguay te acompaño con una black?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

:wave: 

:hi:

:goodnight

Bueno les digo hasta mañana


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Centro cordon, Pablito, no lo juno a este valor...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Como anadan?, es en el limite entre los dos barrios que mencionaste maestro

Saludos


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Digamos calle Ejido.... estaria bien Pablito? y si es asi...norte de 18, la esquina de Colonia, sobre la farmacia Garat?:banana::banana:


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

No estimado Uruguay està mal rumbeado en ambos sentidos es totalmente haca el otro lado.
Saludos


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Es enfrente a un conocido centro de estudios


----------



## gfd08 (Dec 11, 2008)

^^ Sé donde queda, pero como no tengo foto para agregar luego... me hago el sota, jaja


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

No importa gfd08 podes decir y si acertas le cedes tu lugar a otro hasta que tengas una foto.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Dele don gfd, usted nunca se ha hecho el sota!! si no tiene mala suerte! ilustrenos cual es!!
Aviso que nuuunca vi en el foro a nadie hacerse el sota para subir fotos....solamente una cadena desafortunada de acontecimientos que han impedido concretar algunas subidas, nada mas...:nuts:


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Bueno les doy una pista es en una calle con nombre de departamento del sur de nuestro país esq. Santiago de Chile.

Saludos


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Pablito: se ve que endamos todos paseando porque no contesta nadie, supongo que sera esquina Canelones, aL costado del Elbio, digo yo..., mire que hay que ayudar con esta, eh?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Si tenes razòn estimado Uruguay es un dìa ideal para andar por ahi, bueno en realidad es en San Josè y Santiago de Chile. Adelante ud maestro.

Saludos


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Ah!!! pero seguro!! estas casas son del scasso y Azzarini!!!, ahora las ubico!! enfrente al Anglo, no Pablito?? Ahora subo amigo.


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Hola gente! Un cortado cargado para mí ... Pablito, solamente con mucha ayuda salió ... hno: Creo que ahora que lo decís, es una galería de arte o algo dedicado al arte.

Bueno, ya mejoraremos las marcas! Dale Uruguay, te esperamos!


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Hola Larobi, si era una galerìa de arte bien enfrente al instituto ANGLO como dijo Uruguay, pero no se que pasò que estàn cerradas desde hace tiempo, te acompaño con un capuchino, ud don Uruguay?

Saludos


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Para mi un Talisker sin hielo por supu...


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

uruguay360 said:


> Para mi un Talisker sin hielo por supu...




(Pah, desasname please ... qué es un Talisker????)


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Marcha un Talisker wihtout rocks.....


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

scotch whisky single malt..:angel::angel: tiene un sabor muy especial, ahumado... ta guenazo.








Bue...adóde debutaron Gardel y Razzano en Montevideo??


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Es una marca de whisky Larobi.

Saludos


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

A falta de respuestas dos es mejor :lol:


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

¡¡qué cultura tienen ambos-los-dos!!! :master:


(y bué ... mientras haiga, que le dean, hasta que se enyenen ... yo los acompaño con un cappuccino cargado, cargado ... RELOADED)


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Muy interesante, Uruguay ... no sé dónde debutaron (musicalmente, obvioooo ...) pero deberíamos saberlo. Yo qué sé, qué se yo ... en el Salvo, o zona aledaña


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Es que o te lo queriamos decir antes Larobi pero hemos aguantado varios mostradores con Uruguay :drunk: :cheers1: :lol: :lol:

PD1 no dejemos afuera de esta confesión al amigo Tatito:lol::lol:

PD2 mi cultura tangera es lamentable...hno:... pero tiro algo centro

Saludos


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Si habremos aguantado mostradores en Bella Union !!!! 
Centro yesss


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

uruguay360 said:


> Si habremos aguantado mostradores en Bella Union !!!!


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

18 tal vez maestro?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

18 yess, desde varios puntos de vista....


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

¿alguna radio de esas viejas que están por 18?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Sorry?


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

digo por bolacerar, nomás ... por ejemplo, la radio que está arriba de la ex-Confitería Americana (la 10?) o algún teatro viejo que hoy sea otra cosa :nuts:


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Me gusta mas la segunda...dónde Ceci ?


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

podría ser por 18 y Andes, uno de los ejes de la joda de aquel entonces ...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Seeee!! era el eje segun parece, pero no, mas hacia el Cordon..


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

pa esa pintura roja la tengo vista en 18 pero no recuerdo donde :bash:


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Siii, cuando la sacaba pensaba: la van a sacar por la pintura...


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

otro eje: 18 y Ejido, o zonas aledañas ...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

:goodbye: No me acuerdo, ahora tengo 6 horas para pensar ...:goodbye:... mañana los miro desde el norte.

Saludos


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

¡Cine o Teatro 18 de Julio!


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Ese otro eje es muucho mejor... podria ser mas especifica?
6 horas para leer... y dormir...hasta Salto...:banana::banana:


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Que sea ta mañana...


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

¡¡¡Chau, Pablito, que pases bien!!! ¡Y si podés, intervení desde allá!


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Tiene razon!! cine 18 de Julio hoy Cinemateca! Venga lo suyo!!! Felicitaciones


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:

Bueno, bueno ... acá les dejo a este niñito ... ¡Adiviná dónde está!










¡Hasta mañana!


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Uf! lo tengo re visto..pero dónde??? PArque Batlle?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Capaz que mejor...Prado?


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Hola, buen día !!!

A ver:

1) No es Parque Batlle ni Prado.
2) No está en un parque


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Plaza de la Restauracion. Con razon me sonaba tan conociro.


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:

Síiiii ... Plaza de la Restauración, en el corazón de La Unión, en frente a la Iglesia San Agustín, en frente al Pasteur

(aunque ahora necesita una restauración en serio ... miren lo que es esto hno


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Eso es una mugre debido a la falta de presencia de la administracion que es la encargada de cuidar los espacios publicos desde lo normativo (responsables somos todos, por supuesto) Una mugre como casi toda la ciudad. Ahora subo.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

:wave: hola les digo desde el norte, felicitaciones Larobi, ahora recuerdo el cine 18. Maestro felicitaciones a ud tambien he recorrido muy poco la plaza pero coincido en que esta en muy mal estado, esperamos lo suyo.

Saludos


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Como esta la noche ahi Pablito? pasas comodo o mas o menos?


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

¡¡¡Hola Pablito, la barra, acodada al mostrador, y "sosteniendo la paréeee" te extraña!!! :nuts:

El acertijo de hoy parece ser un hospital o algo así ... ¿el tan mentado "citado nosocomio"?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Como el personaje de Fontanarrosa, el Dr Citado Nosocomio...pero no en este caso...no es un hospital..


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Toc, toc ... ¿no hay nadieeeeeeeeeeeee? ¿nadiessssssssssssssssss?

Bué, no es un "citado nosocomio" ... entonces es un centro de estudios ... ¿"alta casa de estudios"?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

No es una alta casa de estudios, ha sido una cosa y hoy es otra , parecido fin pero no el mismo...


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Ta muy quieto esto, Troesma ... afloje más info, please!!! 


(en una buena se lo digo, vió ...)


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Eso eso... afloje algo Mister!!! jejejee


.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Buenas tardes como anda la barra del peine fino? Mmmm troesma ta dificil pro puede que sigamos con los ex edificios de cines/teatros?

Saludos


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

¡¡¡Hola, Pablito !!! Acá andamos, sin más datos, N/S - N/C. Y el Troesma, "wanted", como en el far west ... ¡¡¡esperamos que nos ilumine, Troesma!!!


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Hola Larobi . Y debe andar de safari laboral el troesma, esperemos a ver que nos cuenta.

Saludos


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Otra que safari laboral, 450 fotos sacadas en el dia, toy hecho carozo... me duelen las manos, eso si, me mandé tres sesiones de degustacion de sushi..esto es un apostolado...
Ay Pablito...como venis silencioso en la noche...si, seguimos la serie teatros cines, si senhor... Vean como viene el golpe artero de este jugador...:banana::banana:


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Gente: saben que no tengo mas fotos de este edificio? asi que los ayudo con lo que pueda...edificio centrico, sigue dedicado al espectáculo como hace unos 60 anhos... muuy conocido.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Mmmmm... me la juego por el color del edificio y por lo que acabas de decir... es el Cine Teatro Metro??


.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Efectivamente Tatito, menos mal que lo sacaste...!!! Vengase nomas...


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Yupiiiii... ya me estaba quedando atrás en las respuestas, jejeje...

A jugarrrrrrr











Salutes... 

Ya me serví una grapamiel... que quiere la barra??


.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Puf!!! que linda!! cuando salga lo que es voy a sacarle, seguro!
Centro/


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Agraciada?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Casa Morales, en Millan?


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Buenasssssssss... sale ese mate calentito?? 

Efectivamente Uruguay... estás en lo cierto en una de las tres opciones que pusiste... afine la puntería un poco mássss... jejeje.


PD: Es linda si, pero por el estado en que está pasa desapercibida... 



.


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

hola gente! buen día! 

Un cortado reloaded para mí ... 

¡otra vez no puedo ver la foto! hno:


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Sale ese cortado profe... no la ves?? Bueno... te la mando al mail asi no te perdés el juego... 



.


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

hola people! Tatito, gracias por enviar la foto, sos un genio ... lástima que no ubicooo ... así que Troesma, Pablito, y alguno que ande en la vuelta, ¡abran juegoooo!


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hola Tatingui !! y todos los demas, claro...Calle Egraciada?


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Hola hola... como va la cosa por el boliche?? 

Asi es Edu... suponiendo que me dijiste que era por "Agraciada"... jejeje, Agraciada y que...?? 



.


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Hola Tatito, hola Troesma! El boliche está medio quieto ... así que celebremos por adelantado el golazo de Uruguay360 :cheers:


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

No Ceci... no tengo mucha idea... digamos esquina Gil o por ahi... yo que sé !


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


(Tato .... zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz .... y si se la das por ganada, solamente por decir "Agraciada"?)

Digo yo, no sé, ud. sabrá, Tato querido


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Buenas buenasssssss...

Como anda la barra bolichera???

No mister "U"... no queda ni cerca de la esquina con Gil... por lo que como me asesora la profe, te la voy a dar por ganada por la palabra Clave "Agraciada" (aunque un poquito me anima la idea de que sigas tirando esquinas de las 98 que tiene Agraciada hasta que le emboques :lol::lol::lol

Te tiro el dato para que vayas a fotografiarla, tal como prometiste cuando viste la foto... Agraciada casi Zufriategui, yendo desde Capurro hacia Paso Molino, a mano derecha... las últimas edificaciones antes de la plaza que hace de proa con Lucas Obes... ubicas??

Puessssssssss... a seguir con el juego!!!


.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Muy buenos días a todos, yo quiero un capuchino. (espero que llegue calentito hasta aqui). Ustedes no se que se quieren servir?
Tatito muy buena foto, la verdad nunca vi este edificio.

Saludos


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Sale ese Monje Capuchino lol para el norte... jejeje

Este es el edificio en cuestión... como ven, una lavadita de cara no le vendría nada mal... 












.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

:lol::lol::lol: Gracias Tatito, llegó bien de bien.
Hermoso edificio y mas hermoso aún si como dice Tatito le lavaran la cara.

Saludos


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Bueno, buenoooo ... ta muy quieto esto. Si mal no recuerdo, ganó el Troesma.

¡¡¡Troesmaaaaaaaaaa!!!! Cuando pueda, dése una vueltita por aquí. Lo esperamos


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Muy buenas noches como están? yo con este frío voy a pedir una black a ver si el maestro percibe el aroma y se acerca al boliche. Vos Larobi que te servís?

Saludos


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Hola, Pablito!!! Bueno, brindemos ... yo, un café. El Troesma debe andar laburando ... Ya vendrá, es hombre de palabra!


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

bueno salud Larobi, si el troesma debe estar aprovechando estos días muy apropiados para tomar fotos. Veremos con que se viene.

Saludos


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

que pas? me la dieron por buena?
me voy a fijar!!


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

No se me habia ocurrido esa esquina para nada, Che, que lindo edificio, Hablando de Isola y Armas, son los arquitectos del edificio si no me equivoco, estoy casi seguro, la verdad de los mas lindos de ellos.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Que van a tomar?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

opa no habia visto los nuevos uniformes, para mi un cuttysark con tres cubitos y una coca-cola.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Qué nivel este hilo, qué cultura alcohólica y culinaria hay acá, eh??? Y con foto que ilustra y todo ...

en cuanto al acertijo: Ciudad Vieja o Prado?


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

El logo de la "Liga Sanitaria"?? jejejeje...

Ni idea por donde anda eso... pero... Centro?? (Por decir algo...)

Para mi un Marini bianco con unas cascaritas de limón esta bien... :cheers:


.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

|Buenos dias para todos! Tatito va mejor rumbeado, Centro, a la vista de toooodo el mundo. Por supuesto el monograma es una gran pista, aunque un tanto enganhoso, ya que ese edificio no lo conocemos por ese nombre. Sale un martini, Cutty Sark y un café, Ceci?


----------



## salero (Feb 19, 2010)

Yo me voy a pedir una cervecita... pero en vaso de medio litro!!! Para ver a la celeste!!

El edificio... ni idea! Sobre 18???


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Hola a todos!!! Bienvenido Salero, en este bar son todos bienvenidos. Uruguay,te acepto ese café ... 

Digo por decir ... si es por 18, y con la pista de que conocemos al edificio por otro nombre: Palacio Brasil o Museo del Gaucho, Palacio Heber


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Sale el café y ese chop !!!!! Es por 18, pero no es ninguno de esos dos. Un edificio clasico de nuestra principal avenida... (esta expresion nunca habia sido usada). De alguna manera podemos decir que entre ingleses y franceses anduvo la cosa...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Buenas y mundialistas tardes, con esta ùltima pista del troesma me atrevo a afirmar que es el edificio del London-Paris, donde actualmente en el local de PB funciona el restaurant Mc Donalds. Ese escudo de SL debe ser porque antes de London-Paris ese edificio era de The Standard Life 
Puede ser un cortado y una tortuga de j y q.

Saludos


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Pablito, es tal y como usted dice...el viejo edificio de la Standar Life del arq Adams, usted no da puntada sin nudo, eh? Siga usteeeeddd PAblito


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Hola que alegría estar de nuevo en comunicación con ustedes :banana:, cuento con escaso material gráfico de Montevideo, así que cedo mi lugar.
Me acompaña con una black tresma?

Saludos


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Buenos y tormentosos dìas, husmeando en la tarjeta de memoria de mi cel encontré algo que les muestro a continuaciòn. Yo ando acà de regreso por el pago y termo y mate en mano me vine para el boliche. Los aguardo por aqui.

Saludos


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hola amigos, yo traje un quesito Maasdam y dos longanicitas para ir picando..., falta que caiga alguno con dos flautitas y arrancamos la picada. Cómo saca ese celular Pablito! impecable.
La tengo vista, me parece. Está cerca de la costa? Pienso que no... veremos.
A propósito, una alegria tenerlo en forma real en el pago y no solamente virtual.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Gracias por la bienvenida troesmakay:, acá traigo el pan casero para acompañar esas longanizas y ese queso, a lo que le sumo si me lo permite una aceitunas.
Respecto al acertijo está un poco lejos de la costa. Por la zona donde se juntan los dos generales.

Saludos


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Si, si...me parecía por ahi, pero no termino de recordar...si usted no se enoja yo voy a buscar una flautita, dejo el pan casero pa la tardecita con dulce, eso si, le acepto las aceitunas.
Vos sabes que yo diria Gral Flores y Antonio Machado, creo que se llama asi la calle, a dos cuadritas de Bvar Artigas


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Excelente estimado Uruguay, es ahí mismo la escuela Pedro Figari, adelante es su turno.
Luego en la tarde bajo un bollón de mermelada de durazno.

Saludos


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

bueno lindo acertijo kay:, puede ser la puerta de un antiguo local de banco, troesma?
Ciudad vieja por decir algo.

Saludos


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

No es en Ciudad Vieja , Pablito, lo otro es correcto. Bajaste el bollón de dulce ?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Aja o sea que antiguo local de banco, bien dejeme pensar. mientras tanto voy a buscar el dulce.

Saludos


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

perdón por demorar, acá dejo el dulce y algo mas. Ahora si me concentro en el acertijo.

Saludos


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Vamos a quedar hechos una pelota de tanto morfar...y bué..


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

:lol::lol::lol: no se preocupe maestro luego una caminata de un par de horas y asunto arreglado.
Podría ser Soriano esq. Andes?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Bueno, no es cosa de caminar a lo loco, tampoco Pablito! No es para ese lado...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Ando mal hoy, con la umidità mi neurona no funciona hno:.
Digamos entonces, Pocitos?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

No, más hacia afuera...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Bueno Malvin entonces?


----------



## yo uruguayo (Oct 31, 2008)

Esto es pensar o tirar a embocar (? :lol:


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Un poco de cada cosa yo uruguayo, tire algo capaz que acierta kay:

Saludos


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Don Yo, asi como lo ve Pablito va realizando unas maniobras distractivas para caer de sorpresa sobre su presa, no se deje enganhar!!! ya lo conocemos de sobra... bueno, don Yo...que se va a servir ? Algo para merendaro le acerco una cervecita negra, una ginebrita? usted dirá...
Pablito: mas hacia afuera


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Buenos dìas, don Uruguay hablamos que està dentro de los limites departamentales, no?
Si es asì me imagino que es Carrasco.
Sino, puede haber una pista   

Saludos


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

No es dentro de Montevideo, Pablito. Sabia que no debía hacer lo que hice !!!!


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

A la maula , entonces será en la ciudad industrial canaria visitada y registrada gráficamente por ud de manera excelente como es su costumbre?


----------



## sebrivero (Nov 29, 2007)

será el "banco de pando"?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Es asi don Pablito...donSebrivero, se la voy a dar al amigo PAblito, porque entiendo que esta suficientemente explicada aunque no explicitada. Esperamos lo suyo, perdon la demora, recien volví... y si, era el Banco de Pando nomás...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Acà acceso semi completo

Saludos


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Ah, mirá! capaz que hay uno solo, me dio la impresion que habia algun otro, pero no estoy seguro porque pasé rapidisimo, solo me lo agendé mentalmente. Habria que ver de quien es la figura, debe ser algun escultor importante, estoy bastante seguro. Bueno, buscaremos en el archivo algo de Pando...:lol::lol:
Me alegro que hagas hogar esta semana.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Gracias Uruguay kay:, te servis mate?

Saludos


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Pero siii!!! páseme ese matecito !!! Mientras esperamos a los demas vamos haciendo base... A ver...fijese en esa fotito, si le resulta conocida...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Ah puede ser edificio del BPS en Colonia y A Grande o Colonia y Fernandez Crespo?. Va mate.

Saludos


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Buenos diassssssssssss... como andan?? Me extrañaron?? jejeje... Es lo que pasa fin de semana por medio cuando me tengo que dedicar a mis labores padrísticas... jejeje.

Me suena esa imagen... pero (como casi siempre) no tengo ni idea... 

Por abrir la cancha... Centro??


.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Hola Tatito que alegria que estes por acà de nuevo :banana:.
Mate?

Saludos


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Pero siii!!! páseme ese matecito !!! Mientras esperamos a los demas vamos haciendo base... A ver...fijese en esa fotito, si le resulta conocida...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Ah puede ser edificio del BPS en Colonia y A Grande o Colonia y Fernandez Crespo?. Va mate.

Saludos


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Ay, Pablito, yo sabia que esto no iba a durar...venga ese matecito, hmmmm.... rico , che, eh?
Todo suyo...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

A ver èste es bastante fàcil.

Saludos


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Ay, Pablito, yo sabia que esto no iba a durar...venga ese matecito, hmmmm.... rico , che, eh?
Todo suyo...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Se ve la foto?


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Se vé la foto si Pablito... lo que no sé es porque algunos mensajesa tuyos y de Uruguay aparecen duplicados... :dunno:



.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Si en mi caso debe ser pura ansidad y apreto dos veces el pulsador del mouse :nuts::bash:

Saludos


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hola Tatito! vos sabes que yo veo duplicado solamente al mio, y es por error propio, o sea que no habria nada mal con el foro ni con tu visualizacion. Saludos!
Hipotecarian Bank of Uruguay??:lol::lol:
Es muy buena esta tambien Pablito!


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

:lol::lol::lol: si esta mal el hipotecario que le extranjerizaron el nombre.
Te pasaste Uruguay.

Saludos


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Es en Montevideo?


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Ah bueno... entonces me quedo mas tranquilo, no vaya a ser cosa de que se nos desajuste el boliche... jejeje

*H*ostal *B*olchevique *U*ruguayo?? :lol::lol::lol::lol:



.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

En el Prado y/o vinculado a la ganaderia?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Fue la primera impresion que tuve, despues pense que en caso seria el seria NBL, por nederland! y no lo dije! Excelente Tatito! que pasó? era esa misma nomás?
Excelentes las dos subidas Pablito! Nos has hecho trabajar abundante... si hubiera estado el embajador planipotenciario de la Republica de la Ciudad Vieja no te hacias el vivo con nosotros!!:lol::lol:


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Tatito said:


> ^^ :lol::lol: no no... ese "Montevideo" no es el del H B U... jejeje.
> 
> .



Sigan jugando namásssss... jejeje


.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Tatito said:


> ^^ :lol::lol: no no... ese "Montevideo" no es el del H B U... jejeje.
> 
> 
> 
> .


UUUHHHHFFFF que alivio, digamos entonces 25 de Mayo y Juncal antigua cia. del gas?

Saludos


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Corrrrrrrrrrectoooooooooooooooo... jejejeje.

Que nivel querido... dije que era muy fácil pero no pensé que saldría en 2 minutos... :lol::lol::lol::lol:


Todo suyo!!!



.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Bueno sírvance algo mientras hurgo en la memoria de mi celular.

Saludos


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Bueno esta es más fácil que la tabla del 1.
Que se sirven?

Saludos


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Maestro de los maestros!!! Gran Maestro de la Logia Scraperiana!! Iluminenos con su sapiencia infinita !!!:master::master:


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

El Anglo, San Jose y Santiago de Chile.! Un cafe doble filtro con crema, por favor.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

uruguay360 said:


> Fue la primera impresion que tuve, despues pense que en caso seria el seria NBL, por nederland! y no lo dije! Excelente Tatito! que pasó? era esa misma nomás?
> Excelentes las dos subidas Pablito! Nos has hecho trabajar abundante... si hubiera estado el embajador planipotenciario de la Republica de la Ciudad Vieja no te hacias el vivo con nosotros!!:lol::lol:


:lol::lol::lol:, uuuuu ese es un grande entre los grandes, discípulo suyo troesma 

Saludos


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

:banana::banana::banana: acertò troesma, su turno. :banana::banana::banana:

:bow::master::bow::master::bow::master::bow::master::bow::master::bow::master::bow::master:


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Ah bueeeeeeee... la veo pasarrrrrrrrr... jejejeje... entro a ver que acertijo puso Pablito y el Troésma ya la adivinó... :lol::lol::lol:


Andan volando estos muchachosssssssssss...


.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Denme unos 20 minutos, voy a buscar algo bueno...o mejor que lo que puse al menos...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

ok de mientras me pido un capuchino. 

Saludos


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

A mi servime un "limoncello", en homenaje a los campeones del mundo que van a jugar ahora 



.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

A la maula, este si que està dificil, pero abrimos el juego.

Pocitos?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Ah ta Edificio El Mastil en Bvar España, puede ser?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Lamentablemente no es Bvar Espanha...pero si es el Edificio El Mastil!! Bien Pablito, (Avda Brasil), arriba animal!!


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

:bash: siempre confundo, que salame que soy :bash:


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

ya subo


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Gente, acepto ese mate que me ofrecieron. Mientras corrijo "escribidos" de mis alumnos, balconeo un rato.

@Hereje, estrená tu cámara. No puedo creer que todavía no hayas hecho un raid de los buenos con ese maquinón ...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Porque? Hereje no puede? Se la pasamos a Tatito, pero me parece que Tatito "La Mole" Britos no está... cualquier cosa subo yo...


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Dale, Uruguay!!! La Mole Britos metió un par de goles y me parece que se retiró a vestuarios. Lady Robilotti está corrigiendo, y balconea de a ratos ... Come on, boy! 

(Vázquez Melo dixit: altísima probabilidad que gane Locomotora Pablito ...)


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Dele troesma, esperamos ese acertijo .


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Larobi said:


> (Vázquez Melo dixit: altísima probabilidad que gane Locomotora Pablito ...)


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Bue...veremos si dura...si no es el caso me voy a ver obligado a pasar al siguiente nivel de dificultad.... y ahi no mercy... Juajuajuas juas!!! (risa muy malévola)


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

centro educativo???


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Empecemos con la clàsica Montevideo?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Bue, me alegro que no saliera de primera, \Montevideo si, centro educativo no... algo es algo...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Pa esta bravo èste acertijo, pero me gusta. Puede ser una instituciòn militar o similar.

Saludos


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Buenas buenas!!! Que les pasó muchachos que se peleaban por no poner acertijo?? jejeje... parecía que jugaban al "monito" :lol::lol::lol:

Yo voy de pasada entre mi clase de filosofía (que acabo de llegar) y la cena con Tatita y una peli... de todos no tengo idea de donde puede estar ese escudo, muy buena foto Troésma como es su habitual costumbre...

Después me doy una vueltita a relojear la cosa... jejeje


PD: Pablito: sale un Vat 69 con dos hielitos?? 


.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

sale un vat on the rocks.
Arriba Tatito filisofee bastante.

Un abrazo


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Bueno, podriamos decir que fue una institucion militar o similar, y no es por repetir la frase de Pablito, sino que no estoy seguro de la naturaleza del asunto, pero seguro estaba bajo jurisdiccion militar...


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

filosofar así es fácil ... :cheers:

(chissssssssssssteeeeeeeeee :lol


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Tatito "descartes" Britos....


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

jajajaja, es solo uno para motivar el alma


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Puede ser Ciudad Vieja maestro?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

No pablito, no es CV.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Barrio costero?


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Larobi said:


> filosofar así es fácil ... :cheers:
> 
> (chissssssssssssteeeeeeeeee :lol





uruguay360 said:


> Tatito "descartes" Britos....





pablito28 said:


> jajajaja, es solo uno para motivar el alma


^^ :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Pero alguno de ustedes se créen que los filosofos y pensadores de la antigua Grecia, eran señores completamente sobrios y no probaban bebida espirituosa alguna?? jejeje... :cheers::cheers::cheers:


.


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo (Apr 8, 2009)

Los maté ... Jajajajaja


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Que maldad! como la goza que nos reventó, bah! a mi por lo menos me reventó! Bueno y al final que va a tomar Emilio?? Ciudad Vieja, che?


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Paaaa... nos mató en serio che!!! Esta linda la imagen... un hidrolavado arrancandole los cables se vería increible... 

Mmmmmm... Cordón??¿¿



.


----------



## sebrivero (Nov 29, 2007)

calle venezuela? nicaragua?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Mientras esperamos que el Embajador vuelva a dar una mano con algfuna pista...alguien me acompanha con una Malta Pilsen?


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Hola, Troesma: vos seguí con la malta, yo acá estoy con el mate. Levanto apuestas para mañana, gente! A ver: 1 a 0 gana Uruguay. Qué opina la barra?

Emilio, es en Parque Rodó?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Luego de ver el acertijo


:badnews:


Sale un un caminante con cinto verde y dos cubitos troesma?

Aguada puede ser Emilio?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Mmmm, respecto a mañana digo 1 a 1 Larobi

Saludos


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Emilio calle Colombia y Cuareim?

Saludos


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Vos sabes que voy a seguir con una cervecita bien fria... veremos que dice Emilio, se peló... Manhana empate ( alguna posibilidad de victoria), y proximo partido contra Mexico: empate.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Parece que si, se peló. Veremos cuando vuelva.

Saludos


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo (Apr 8, 2009)

Disculpen la demora... 
Ciudad Vieja ni ahí; Tampoco Cordón ni Parque Rodó.
Calles Venezuela, Nicaragua, Colombia, Cuareim, tampoco... 
¿Aguada? Un poquitín más tibio.

Les tiro otra de la misma casa, pero no la sacan ni a ganchos, aunque está en una avenida importante


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Millan o Gral Flores, maestro...


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

^^^^

¡Opa, el Troesma apostó fuerte! Yo ni idea ...

(¿vieron qué paloma más fashion? ¡se pone para la foto al lado de colores que combinan con el plumaje ... ¡qué lo p...!)


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo (Apr 8, 2009)

El Maestro va bien encaminado... pero aún debe afinar la puntería


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Millan digamos... que fashion Ceci...


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo (Apr 8, 2009)

Pues no, no es Millán


----------



## sebrivero (Nov 29, 2007)

san martín y...?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Voy a seguir la impresion de Sebrivero...San MArtin en sus tresprimeroas cuadras, entre Isidoro de Maria y Amezaga.


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo (Apr 8, 2009)

Van bien orientados por San Martín... pero les queda definir mejor la esquina


----------

